
How to Protect Strained, Sore Developer Eyes - grepsedawk
https://piechowski.io/post/how-to-protect-developer-eyes/
======
maxheadnyc
Very useful and relevant (esp. for me). The exercises you list are easy enough
to do and boy do my eyes get sore.

~~~
grepsedawk
Very happy to hear!

